# Morels



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Had about a hour last night to look....and glad I did.......Mack


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

VERY nice find!!


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice cluster! I found a triple yesterday! Everything else was few and far between.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Nice ones! I found about 55 this year. Thats my best year so far, I normally dont bother with them but went out about 4 times, too many people in the woods for me. Thats all I could use so I left the rest for others.


----------

